# Becoming a roadie.



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

After years of talking about it I am becoming a roadie. At least I think that's the proper term.

Basically I've wanted to use a bike for my commute for a while now but haven't had the resources/motivation to get a bike and start doing it. That all changed recently when a friend, a cousin and I signed up for a charity ride - so now I'm committed. 

I am looking for a bike that is in the $0 (most preferable) - $400 range, and looking to spend total no more than around $600 on gear and extras. I understand that's low for road bikes but I can't spare any more than that (and that's sort of stretching it anyways). 

More importantly, if I get into commuting this way I will start diverting money into funds for a better bike and be able to upgrade within a year or two.

For now I just need a bike that will get me through a 50 mile ride without falling apart or wearing me out sooner than necessary, and making my 4 mile round trip commute a healthy breeze.

I've been looking at used bikes via CL and ebay but it's hard to read through the bullshit (CL in los angeles has a lot of bikes that are obviously not worth the asking price vis a vis rust, bent wheels, missing parts, etc...) and have been searching for a good LBS (if anyone knows of one in Torrance CA let me know - I love to buy local, and based on my experience with bike shops in my home town shop rats are good people to know).

One of the ebay sales I'm looking at is: the Vilano Tuono

And one of the CL postings is: this Trek

Any thoughts? Suggestions? There were a few threads about the Vilano I was reading but the OP's stopped posting in 2010...did the bike do them in?

Thanks in advance, I apologize if this is too similar to the contents of the stickied thread above.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

How tall are you? 

That trek is decent just to get you through for now, then if you really get into commuting and road biking, you will more than definitely buy a new frame, then components, then gear, etc. It is a never ending cash succubus, but well worth it!!!


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> That trek is decent just to get you through for now, then if you really get into commuting and road biking, you will more than definitely buy a new frame, then components, then gear, etc. It is a never ending cash succubus, but well worth it!!!


About 5'6'', which (I believe) means that Trek is a bit too big.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

For the record, a Walmart or similar bike would not be completely out of place if it meant I could upgrade my supporting gear (better non-bike equipment like computer, shorts, helmet, etc...) as long as it could be trusted on a long ride, and off and on commuting to work.

This is all keeping in mind that I am a dude with none of those things at the moment (gear, bike, helmet).


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Do everyone in the biking community a huge favor and not buy a bike at Walmart! 

If the Trek is the right size for you, I would say go with that.


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, do yourself a favor, and don't buy a department store bike. If you're not sure what you want, and you think you'll want to ride a lot, consider picking up a used bike and riding it till you're tired of it or you know more about what you want. This, of course, is assuming you can't afford a decent bike at your local bike shop (LBS), although you may be able to find something on sale on the upper end of what you're looking to spend.

Good luck with it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As you probably know, your price range limits your options. The Trek is too big, and the ebay bike doesn't provide a geo chart, so it's anyone's guess. 

Before getting into the hunt for a bike, I suggest taking your inseam measurement so that we can at least narrow down your sizing requirements. That might give us a better idea of your options.

If you opt to give it a try, here's how:
Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

torrancerider said:


> About 5'6'', which (I believe) means that Trek is a bit too big.


Definitely too big for you. 
Look for a 50 or similar.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Bacana - the reason I mentioned department store bikes is because I need to produce a road bike within my means in the next month or so for the ride, and if I can't find a bike I'll be happy with for *longer* than the time it would take me to replace said bike (at department store bike prices, potentially not long at all) then it'd be worth it to save money on that and purchase related gear that I will be happy with through one or more bikes.

I've been scoping the used market but it's hard to tell whether I'm looking at a really messed up bike or if I'm just seeing cell phone quality camera distortions. That and many of the local road bikes on Craigslist are going for nearly new prices (I'm not doubting some people take good care of their bikes, I am just balking at paying $700 for a 3-5 year old or more bike that sells for $900 new).

PJ - I am very aware. I made the commitment to the ride a while back and have been studiously reading forums like this and checking out places like CL to nab a deal with no luck and in the meantime some of the cash I thought I'd have went to more pressing unexpected expenses. 

I was also hoping to get back to my hometown - I worked at a small outdoor sports shop that had a fantastic relationship with a bike shop down the street but I'd need to show up to find out if my contacts are still working there to get a deal.

I don't have a tape measure anywhere nearby at the office, and my power at my apartment is out, but I believe the last time I was sized I was about a 28'' inseam, 5'6'' height.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with you both on the CL offerings (overpriced and questionable upkeep) and the dept store bikes. In this price range getting a new bike from a store with a return policy and warranty isn't such a bad option, and you have the advantage of being reasonably sure of sizing before purchasing, then riding the bike and returning it relatively soon if it didn't suite you. Nothing lost.

That inseam seems a little short for your height. I'm close in height, but my inseam is 30.31", so I'd want to be sure of your numbers before recommending a size. 

Once we got your sizing requirements narrowed down, one bike I think might suite your purposes is the Bikes Direct Mercier below:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/galaxy_al_xi_sc3.htm 

BTW, I don't agree with rufusphoto's advice to look for a '50 or similar', because frame sizes vary between makes/ models. Gotta watch the geo numbers and go from there.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> BTW, I don't agree with rufusphoto's advice to look for a '50 or similar', because frame sizes vary between makes/ models. Gotta watch the geo numbers and go from there.


Just getting him a ballpark figure for what sizes to look at while on CL. Obviously he will fit differently on diff. manufacturers. I ride a 56 for cannondale but ride a small, (5'4 to 5'7) on my giant. I am 5'9".


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

If it helps, I got a hold of a buddy of mine that used to work at previously mentioned bike shop, and he seems to remember us looking between 49-53cm depending on the specific model. 

I'll pick up a good measuring device on my way home and hope my power is back on and get more specific once I'm there.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Performance Bikes is a large national chain that has various bikes and gear on sale regularly, including excellent bargains for those starting out. Check out their store in Torrance (Redondo Beach Bl. E of the 405).


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know how much time you have on your hands, but if you are vigilant about reloading the Craigslist page, you can find good deals, but you need to act quickly--anything good listed for below market tends to go quickly so that the pros can flip their purchase later, sometimes even the next day.

Me personally, I'd rather ride my 20-year-old steel Trek currently worth about $200 to $300 than a brand-new bike that would cost the same. I think I could handle a four-mile ride on a department-store bike, but a 50-miler? Not sure sure...


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I'd love to find a well taken care of used bike at a good price, don't get me wrong. I don't need anything brand new, but I'm not sure I have that sort of time.

PJ - I measured twice with two different instruments (soft tape measure and a marked twine), I keep getting 28 or close enough to it as makes no difference (I did get 29'' once, so the average is between 28 and 29).


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

You don't really need a road bike to commute 4 miles and do just one 50 mile ride. 

Because hybrids are so much cheaper on average and don't require any 'gear' to ride (other than a helmet) you might want to consider going that route for now. That'll also speed up your savings and give you a chance to learn so seeing as though you're already talking about saving up for another less cheap road bike perhaps just getting on the road as cheap as possible is the way to go for now and that's probably a used hybrid. Just an idea.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

here's some bikes in your price range that are worth a look:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2276797844.html
http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/2273741067.html
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/2274525530.html

of course, it all depends on what size you need. still, there are decent road bikes out there at $500 or less. and deals on gear too so you can open up your bike budget. personally i think my first 2 links are pretty awesome deals if you can get the sellers to knock off a couple bucks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> PJ - I measured twice with two different instruments (soft tape measure and a marked twine), I keep getting 28 or close enough to it as makes no difference (I did get 29'' once, so the average is between 28 and 29).


Good job. IME most people don't use adaquate pressure against their crotch when taking these measurements, so they lowball some on the inseam. But as you say, small variations make no difference.

Given that we're close to the same height, I think the 46-53cm range your friend gave you is spot on, because mine is the same. We're proportioned slightly opposite, but I'm confident that bikes with a geo in the range of ~530mm _effective_ top tube, ~72/ 74 HT/ ST angles, ~130mm head tube length and standover not exceeding 750mm's will work for you. The standover number assumes you'll be wearing shoes that add ~1" to your height. Running shoes (or similar) will do that and depending on a cycling shoe chosen, it could be more than 1".

Please keep in mind that these are approximations of a bikes geo that I think will work for you. The frame size designation is of little importance - it's the specific geo numbers that matter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bacana said:


> I don't know how much time you have on your hands, but if you are vigilant about reloading the Craigslist page, you can find good deals, but you need to act quickly--anything good listed for below market tends to go quickly so that the pros can flip their purchase later, sometimes even the next day.
> 
> Me personally, I'd rather ride my 20-year-old steel Trek currently worth about $200 to $300 than a brand-new bike that would cost the same. *I think I could handle a four-mile ride on a department-store bike, but a 50-miler? Not sure sure*...


Assuming a good fit, you couldn't ride 50 miles on this bike?
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14089734&findingMethod=rr#rr

Just because Walmart sells it doesn't mean it isn't as good as some other online offerings. Either way, the buyer is on their own with fit, and needs to be ever vigilant of sizing requirements.

Going the LBS route is IMO the preferred method, but given the OP's resources, online may offer some advantages over used.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

That Giant is an awesome deal, thanks for the leads.

Hank - do you have experience riding hybrids and can you let me know how they compare over longer distances? My commute isn't what worries me, what worries me is the thought of trying to lug what I remember as the weight of my mountain bike through 50 miles.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

torrancerider said:


> That Giant is an awesome deal, thanks for the leads.
> 
> Hank - do you have experience riding hybrids and can you let me know how they compare over longer distances? My commute isn't what worries me, what worries me is the thought of trying to lug what I remember as the weight of my mountain bike through 50 miles.


yeah the OCR looks like a good value, so long as it's not beat to hell. the caad9 is also a good deal. people love the caad series frames and some consider the caad9 and 10 the best AL frames on the market.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

I think the caad might be a little big, but I've emailed all three to see if I can try them out a little and see how they feel.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Update: the gentleman did not show, I can only assume he has disappeared into the mists of avalon.


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

Not sure why nobody is mentioning www.bikesdirect.com. 

This website has all kinds of lower end bikes that are quite affordable. Many of them have basic components, but they are still lower end Shimano components. You are looking for recreating and transportation. Your ride to work will only be 4 miles. You could ride any comfortable bike 4 miles. 
Take a look at these bikes and if you see something you like, you can come here and ask questions before you buy. You know the bike will be new and you can read about every component on there. I would look here before CL! 

Good Luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

strohman said:


> Not sure why nobody is mentioning www.bikesdirect.com.


Apparently you haven't read through this thread, because in my second post I recommended a BD bike as one option.


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

To the OP--you mentioned the weight of your mountain bike. While weight will surely affect the ride, remember that the bouncy, balloon tires on many mountain bikes also make a ride on the road more difficult.

Me personally, I don't think I could spend four hours on a hybrid. I actually think the riding position would be more painful than that of a road bike.



PJ352 said:


> Assuming a good fit, you couldn't ride 50 miles on this bike?
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=14089734&findingMethod=rr#rr
> 
> Just because Walmart sells it doesn't mean it isn't as good as some other online offerings. Either way, the buyer is on their own with fit, and needs to be ever vigilant of sizing requirements.
> ...


That bike looks ridable enough, better than a 40-pound Roadmaster or similar.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Apparently you haven't read through this thread, because in my second post I recommended a BD bike as one option.


It's true. I will probably go that route to afford better non-bike gear now while I'm getting started and be able to more easily justify (to myself) a bike upgrade sooner. I'm making a stop at a bike shop on my way to the gym tonight so who knows, if they can rock a good deal on the whole package I might go that route.


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been meaning to ask--what kind of gear are you looking to buy? I think I'd rather ride a nice bike in gym shorts than a lower-quality bike in nice bibs.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> It's true. I will probably go that route to afford better non-bike gear now while I'm getting started and be able to more easily justify (to myself) a bike upgrade sooner. I'm making a stop at a bike shop on my way to the gym tonight so who knows, if they can rock a good deal on the whole package I might go that route.


Because of the number of services offered (mainly, sizing/ fitting assistance), the LBS is the much preferred route, but if you decide to go with CL, online (or similar) there are ways to minimize some of the pitfalls each present, and members here can always assist. 

Good luck today, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Because of the number of services offered (mainly, sizing/ fitting assistance), the LBS is the much preferred route, but if you decide to go with CL, online (or similar) there are ways to minimize some of the pitfalls each present, and members here can always assist.
> 
> Good luck today, and let us know how you make out.


As I've said before: I'd love to go the LBS route and if I had the finances it wouldn't even be a question. Having worked in a similar industry (outdoor sports, mostly skiing and snowboarding but also hiking, backpacking, etc...) in a small shop, and having a great relationship with an LBS close by there, I am hyper aware of all the small and large benefits of dealing locally with people you trust.

I even signed up for this ride with the expectations for such an expense and had it budgeted but, sadly, other expenses cropped up that were not expected but were unavoidable. 



Bacana said:


> I've been meaning to ask--what kind of gear are you looking to buy? I think I'd rather ride a nice bike in gym shorts than a lower-quality bike in nice bibs.


I am a guy without any form of any gear whatsoever. So if I get pedals that require specific shoes, I will need to get them. I will probably spend a little cash to upgrade the seat no matter what model I end up with. Inflator, repair kit, safety equipment for road/night use in my area (I think helmets and lights are required, and I'd use them either way because I like not looking like jelly on the sidewalk). 

Shorts are a bonus but not absolutely necessary (eventually I assume I will want a pair, and if it's the difference between shorts and a good bike I'll go with the good bike, but at this current range it's really the difference between one less-good bike and another).

If I find a bike that I can get out the door of an LBS for a price I can afford I will do it and let the other gear come later (not the repair kit, as much as I'd love to carry a new bike half of the short distance to work...I'll avoid it if I can). My budget allows for a considerable amount of relatively small purchases as long as I'm careful. The big ticket stuff is where I end up having trouble (don't we all).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> If I find a bike that I can get out the door of an LBS for a price I can afford I will do it and let the other gear come later (not the repair kit, as much as I'd love to carry a new bike half of the short distance to work...I'll avoid it if I can). My budget allows for a considerable amount of relatively small purchases as long as I'm careful. The big ticket stuff is where I end up having trouble (don't we all).


If you get nothing else with a bike, _please_ get a helmet. Even a cheap one will do.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

hmm.

helmet $70
shoes $60
pedals $40
lights $50 
shorts $40
jersey $20

total: 280 + 15% contingency + 10% tax = $350. leaves you $650 for a bike, which is enough budget for something pretty solid off of CL, BD, or even a good deal at the LBS.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you get nothing else with a bike, _please_ get a helmet. Even a cheap one will do.


*(I think helmets and lights are required, and I'd use them either way because I like not looking like jelly on the sidewalk)*

I have personally scraped too many body parts from the pavement to not use safety equipment as basic as a helmet or visibility enhancing lights.



The bolding wasn't intended to sound as snarky as it did, sorry. I was just pointing out that I am fairly adamant about real actual personal protective equipment.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> *(I think helmets and lights are required, and I'd use them either way because I like not looking like jelly on the sidewalk)*
> 
> I have personally scraped too many body parts from the pavement to not use safety equipment as basic as a helmet or visibility enhancing lights.
> 
> ...


No worries.  

I did catch the 'jelly' comment (and chuckled), but when you mentioned other gear waiting, I wanted to inject an (unsolicited) opinion. I (and my SO) have both destroyed our helmets in the fairly recent past, but lookng back, that was a small price to pay for keeping the jelly inside.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

charlox5 said:


> hmm.
> 
> helmet $70
> shoes $60
> ...


Maybe I worded it poorly, my goal is to do this for a total of $600 *including* gear and extras. 
I'll wear my gym clothes if it means affording a better bike, but I don't have 1k in my budget at this point.

If I can get the bike + necessary extras (bike, lights, repair kit) for potentially up to $800 now, I'll be doing good. But if I'm spending more than $400 on the bike I want it to be a bike I will be happy with for a while, under $400 and I can justify replacing it to myself much sooner (relatively arbitrary number, I have weird spending habits).


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

For what it's worth, I know a guy who did the San Francisco to LA ride on an old steel bike and no special gear other than a helmet. He used a milk crate and a bungee cord to carry things. I'm sure there are many people with similar stories.

And if you're REALLY on a budget, finding used gear or discount gear isn't too hard, if you know where to look and know what to look for. Cheap lights: dealextreme.com (kind of hit or miss on quality, though--a small percentage of parts will be DOA or die a quick death) and bonktown.com are two that come to mind.

Is this a charity ride you're doing? Don't they normally have some kind of support for breakdowns and such? That might save you a bit on tools.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Bacana said:


> For what it's worth, I know a guy who did the San Francisco to LA ride on an old steel bike and no special gear other than a helmet. He used a milk crate and a bungee cord to carry things. I'm sure there are many people with similar stories.
> 
> And if you're REALLY on a budget, finding used gear or discount gear isn't too hard, if you know where to look and know what to look for. Cheap lights: dealextreme.com (kind of hit or miss on quality, though--a small percentage of parts will be DOA or die a quick death) and bonktown.com are two that come to mind.
> 
> Is this a charity ride you're doing? Don't they normally have some kind of support for breakdowns and such? That might save you a bit on tools.


Thanks for the tips.

This is a charity ride for diabetes research (hits close to home), but I have no idea what they normally have for anything. I've literally never done anything like it before (well, charity work yes, some sort of group bike ride no). 

I'd also rather be prepared *just in case*, especially since this will hopefully be my method of commuting a few days a week.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone mentioned hybrids earlier and I'm curious: what are the functional differences between road bikes and popular hybrid bikes? 

As an example whats the difference between: http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-SP1SRSB.html?crumb=RDMBIKES

and some similarly priced road bike?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

If you're looking for a good LBS, try Sprocket Cycle on Pacific Coast Hwy. in Redondo Beach. Not sure what Paul (owner) has in stock that might work for you but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

torrancerider said:


> Someone mentioned hybrids earlier and I'm curious: what are the functional differences between road bikes and popular hybrid bikes?
> 
> As an example whats the difference between: http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-SP1SRSB.html?crumb=RDMBIKES
> 
> and some similarly priced road bike?


Functional, huh? So excluding geometry? Well, I suppose it's all relative, but for me the biggest concern would be the fewer places to put my hands, which means fewer positions to use while riding for a few hours. My body gets sore, particularly in the shoulders, after a couple of hours, so I try to vary my position frequently as much as possible.

The hybrid's brakes look like V-brakes, which I don't have first-hand experience with. Most road bikes have caliper brakes. And that looks like a 'triple' on the front crank, which will give you a lot of low gears for climbing hills at the expense of weight and a bit of possible mechanical problems. Triples seem to be losing favor to compact, though. I've ridden compact cranks and like them, but have never ridden a triple. And the tires look a bit wider than most road tires. (Just checked--they're 32s. Road tires tend to be 23, 25, or 28, although there are a lot of other sizes available.

But other than that, it looks a lot like a road bike.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

torrancerider said:


> Someone mentioned hybrids earlier and I'm curious: what are the functional differences between road bikes and popular hybrid bikes?
> 
> As an example whats the difference between: http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-SP1SRSB.html?crumb=RDMBIKES
> 
> and some similarly priced road bike?


 Wheel World has the same bike in all sizes for the same price and they are located locally (Culver City/Santa Monica).


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Bacana said:


> Functional, huh? So excluding geometry? Well, I suppose it's all relative, but for me the biggest concern would be the fewer places to put my hands, which means fewer positions to use while riding for a few hours. My body gets sore, particularly in the shoulders, after a couple of hours, so I try to vary my position frequently as much as possible.
> 
> The hybrid's brakes look like V-brakes, which I don't have first-hand experience with. Most road bikes have caliper brakes. And that looks like a 'triple' on the front crank, which will give you a lot of low gears for climbing hills at the expense of weight and a bit of possible mechanical problems. Triples seem to be losing favor to compact, though. I've ridden compact cranks and like them, but have never ridden a triple. And the tires look a bit wider than most road tires. (Just checked--they're 32s. Road tires tend to be 23, 25, or 28, although there are a lot of other sizes available.
> 
> But other than that, it looks a lot like a road bike.


You can include geometry. I am trying to learn as much as possible but on some level many bikes still look very similar to me.

redondoavab - thanks for the tip on the lbs, I'll go check it out. I went by bikecology after work today and they did not have a road bike anywhere near my price range in my size, I'd have taken a Giant 3 for a spin but it suddenly decided to rain today. 

I tried to bullshit a little with the fellow behind the counter but he kept trying to sell me on a bike, which is disappointing. I mean - it's his job to sell bikes, but I tried to make it clear that I was in there on a tire kicking basis and wasn't ready to lay down money. He wanted to talk less about bikes than about buying bikes, which made me feel like I was most definitely wasting his time, so I bounced.

Oh well, at least I know where it is now and can go back on a more pleasant day to try out a bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> You can include geometry. I am trying to learn as much as possible but on some level many bikes still look very similar to me.


The geo of hybrids can vary. I've seen some that leaned more towards MTB geo while others were good candidates for a drop bar conversion. Ride and handling reflect those differences.

If you're on the fence as far as which to choose, you may want to consider a hybrid with geo similar to a drop bar bike. That way, sometime in the future you could convert. A couple of caveats, though. These types of plans need funding (parts & labor), and usually more than is initially thought. So it's not always the cheapest route from point A to point B - initially buying a road bike would likely be cheaper.



torrancerider said:


> I tried to bullshit a little with the fellow behind the counter but he kept trying to sell me on a bike.


Understandable, to a point. But reputable shops recognize the need to invest some upfront time with prospective buyers. If their goal is _only _to sell bikes, they're likely not taking the time to get feedback from the customer re: their intended use(s) goals, background, etc. and may short change the customer by selling them an ill suited bike.

I suggest visiting other shops. It won't take a lot of effort to recognize the better ones.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Costco: You have a year to take it back, if it doesn't work out for you.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> The geo of hybrids can vary. I've seen some that leaned more towards MTB geo while others were good candidates for a drop bar conversion. Ride and handling reflect those differences.
> 
> If you're on the fence as far as which to choose, you may want to consider a hybrid with geo similar to a drop bar bike. That way, sometime in the future you could convert. A couple of caveats, though. These types of plans need funding (parts & labor), and usually more than is initially thought. So it's not always the cheapest route from point A to point B - initially buying a road bike would likely be cheaper.


Thanks for the info and suggestion. Computers and Bikes seem to be the same in that regard, it's often cheaper to get the model you want with the components you want than to upgrade later.

Would the wider tires on a hybrid be better suited to a commute over less-than-stellar roads (since that's what I'll largely be using it for, after the charity ride)?



PJ352 said:


> Understandable, to a point. But reputable shops recognize the need to invest some upfront time with prospective buyers. If their goal is _only _to sell bikes, they're likely not taking the time to get feedback from the customer re: their intended use(s) goals, background, etc. and may short change the customer by selling them an ill suited bike.
> 
> I suggest visiting other shops. It won't take a lot of effort to recognize the better ones.


It definitely didn't feel like the vibe we tried to have in my old shop, which was super casual and basically a bunch of guys who just enjoyed the sports and also happened to sell gear for those sports. We had a gaggle of regulars that would come in just to chat about their most recent backpacking trips, or their ideal planned trip, or just to hang out at our friday bbq's. The boss always grumbled a little bit if we spent a lot of time on a new customer without making a sale but typically saw the end result as being positive (when that new customer became a regular).

Those are the shops I love, and I'm gonna poke around until I find one that feels similar.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

torrancerider said:


> Thanks for the info and suggestion. Computers and Bikes seem to be the same in that regard, it's often cheaper to get the model you want with the components you want than to upgrade later.
> 
> Would the wider tires on a hybrid be better suited to a commute over less-than-stellar roads (since that's what I'll largely be using it for, after the charity ride)?
> 
> ...


 Sprocket Cycle is definitely that kind of shop. Paul is a racer and been into bikes all his life. Good place to stop in even if you just want to bench race. Tell him Patrick recommended him to you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> Would the wider tires on a hybrid be better suited to a commute over less-than-stellar roads (since that's what I'll largely be using it for, after the charity ride)?


Most likely. Depending on road conditions and your riding style 28c's to 32c's would probably offer a good compromise betweeen ride/ performance. Also, for commuting consider puncture resistant models. 

Some road bikes will accommodate up to 28c's, but even that seems to be pushing the envelope these days.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Good news and bad news guys. The good news is that my tax refund will most likely be considerably more than I originally thought, meaning I have more breathing room in my bike budget (woo).

The bad news is that now I feel bad for all the budgeting discussion, though not for the information that came out of it!

Seriously, thanks guys. If y'all ever need information on my field of expertise (web apps development) I'd be happy to repay the kindness.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

torrancerider said:


> Good news and bad news guys. The good news is that my tax refund will most likely be considerably more than I originally thought, meaning I have more breathing room in my bike budget (woo).
> 
> The bad news is that now I feel bad for all the budgeting discussion, though not for the information that came out of it!
> 
> Seriously, thanks guys. If y'all ever need information on my field of expertise (web apps development) I'd be happy to repay the kindness.


hey hey that's good news. have fun bike shopping without the handcuffs!

i'm in the same position, plotting what i'm going to blow money on with my tax return! so far it's tires and jerseys!


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

charlox5 said:


> hey hey that's good news. have fun bike shopping without the handcuffs!
> 
> i'm in the same position, plotting what i'm going to blow money on with my tax return! so far it's tires and jerseys!


Well there are still handcuffs, but they are much less restrictive now.

On that note, I am 5'6'', 28'' inseam (or thereabouts), broad of the shoulders and deep of the chest. Are there popular bike geometries for such a build? I don't know if it translates, but I do know that in hiking clothes and equipment most brands were known for being cut for a certain build of person (usually tall and thin).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> Well there are still handcuffs, but they are much less restrictive now.
> 
> On that note, I am 5'6'', 28'' inseam (or thereabouts), broad of the shoulders and deep of the chest. Are there popular bike geometries for such a build? I don't know if it translates, but I do know that in hiking clothes and equipment most brands were known for being cut for a certain build of person (usually tall and thin).


If you recall, I had you measure your inseam just to be sure the 28" estimate was accurate. You did so and said you got 28 to 29 inches, so we split the difference and called it 28.5 inches. FWIW, we're about the same height, but my inseam is 30.31 inches, so you're slightly shorter legs/ longer torso. 

The geo that will work best for you isn't _just_ based on height and inseam. It will also be based on fitness/ flexibility, cycling experience and personal preferences, so (standard advice) visiting reputable LBS's, discussing your intended uses, goals, getting sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and heading out on test rides, is the best course of action. This will give you exposure to a number of makes/ models and you can narrow your preferences from there.

Since you mentioned a change in your price range, I'd be curious what that might be, along with some brands that your local shops carry.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you recall, I had you measure your inseam just to be sure the 28" estimate was accurate. You did so and said you got 28 to 29 inches, so we split the difference and called it 28.5 inches. FWIW, we're about the same height, but my inseam is 30.31 inches, so you're slightly shorter legs/ longer torso.
> 
> The geo that will work best for you isn't _just_ based on height and inseam. It will also be based on fitness/ flexibility, cycling experience and personal preferences, so (standard advice) visiting reputable LBS's, discussing your intended uses, goals, getting sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and heading out on test rides, is the best course of action. This will give you exposure to a number of makes/ models and you can narrow your preferences from there.
> 
> Since you mentioned a change in your price range, I'd be curious what that might be, along with some brands that your local shops carry.


Woah, sorry PJ, apparently I was sucked into a time vortex for four days.

My updated budget depends greatly on my tax return (still figuring out the more interesting parts of having started a business last year, tax-wise) but will probably be expanded to about 1K, potentially higher if I don't shoot myself in the foot with the taxes. 

I'll probably be getting down to a local bike shop this weekend that is apparently managed by a friend of my brother, so hopefully I can trust him to get me a good fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

torrancerider said:


> *Woah, sorry PJ, apparently I was sucked into a time vortex for four days.*
> 
> My updated budget depends greatly on my tax return (still figuring out the more interesting parts of having started a business last year, tax-wise) but will probably be expanded to about 1K, potentially higher if I don't shoot myself in the foot with the taxes.
> 
> I'll probably be getting down to a local bike shop this weekend that is apparently managed by a friend of my brother, so hopefully I can trust him to get me a good fit.


No apologies necessary. Welcome back.  

Your ~$1K price range can get you a nice bike, and it's always a good plan going with a LBS you trust.

Time permitting, update this thread and let us know how the visit goes.


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Howdy y'all. Just updating to say I went down to that bike shop yesterday (local is a strong term, considering it's about an hour journey with light traffic but...it is LA so that only means like 30 miles) and laid down cash for a Giant Defy 3. After having the opportunity to cruise around a little on a Trek and a Giant it felt like a better fit. 

When it comes in (they had to order it, only had the Defy Advanced in stock and I wasn't going to pony up another thousand just for carbon fiber on my first bike) I'll be grabbing a seat bag, repair kit, etc... and will probably be commuting via bike by Wednesday!

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad things worked out for you. Pls post pics when you get the new bike!


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey howdy hello!

It came in so I went back down to Costa Mesa and picked it up (along with ~200$ in accessories, putting me slightly over my total desired expenditure but worth it).









This is the bike just outside the shop (sun was overhead)


















This is the bike against my dirty suv in my car port, it still looks like it's glowing. It was a very bright day.


Anyways, I'm off to ride to the store 

EDIT - ( resized my photos, sorry guys they were huge )


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_Nice_ bike.. congrats!! :thumbsup:

Enjoy and ride safe!!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Well done- congratulations, _Roadie_ ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

torrancerider said:


> putting me slightly over my total desired expenditure


Funny how that works. Enjoy it!


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet! Nice bike. How much was the bike (if you don't mind me asking)...? My pops is looking to pick up a bike as well so we've been casually looking around waiting for a solid deal. 


Are you doing the LA river ride? I ask because I'm a noob too and I'm currently getting some riding done to get ready for either the 70mile or 50 mile ride that the LACBC is organizing.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice, that white paint looks _good_. enjoy!


----------



## torrancerider (Mar 20, 2011)

kykr13 said:


> Funny how that works. Enjoy it!


Yeah, thank goodness for tax returns and a quarterly bonus - more unexpected expenses came up and without those I wouldn't have been able to get a bike at all.

Tripleback - it retails for about $800, but you can typically find it for $750. I was able to get it out the door for about $730 after taxes and all, but I had an in at the shop so your mileage may vary.

I'm doing the half century in Cardiff on the 7th, I'll be the short fat bearded guy riding a kickass new bike.


----------



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

Did you find a bike?


----------



## cyclingrn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, I didin't scroll up to see the above postings. That is a beautifull bike! enjoy and ride safe!


----------

